# Saludos



## Lusitania

Hola!

Como escribir en catalá:

Hola

Besitos

Un abrazo

Saludos

Gracias


Muchas Gracias


----------



## ildure

Hola - Hola  
Com escriure en català:    
 Petonets  - Besitos  (petons = besos) 
 Una abraçada - un abrazo 
 Salutacions- saludos  
Gràcies - Gracias 
 Moltes gràcies - muchas gracias. 
  De res ( de nada).


----------



## Lusitania

es igual. Y:

+ Besitos

+ Un abrazo

+ Saludos

+ Gracias

?

Gracias Ildure


----------



## ildure

No sé porque pero no me acaba de funcionar esto... no me hace los saltos de linea y se me comió el resto de respuesta :| ya está editado.


----------



## Lusitania

Moltes gràcies Ildure!

Tenemos la palabra abraçada en portugués. 

Voy estudiar català. 

Beijinho


----------



## ildure

'Voy a estudiar' = Vaig a estudiar.



 Antes hablaba mucho con un portugués y me quedé con la sensación que el portugués era como una evolución intermedia entre el catalán y castellano, como curiosidad, tu que estás empezando, qué crees :?

 De res


----------



## Lusitania

creo que foneticamente es igual al portugués de Lisboa. Mis profesores de español son catalanes y no tienen problemas en entender todo lo que decimos.

Pero dicen que el portugués es más cerco al castellano y gallego, pero que el portugués de lisboa foneticamente igual al català.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola. Per a la traducció de "besitos" jo proposaria la versió valenciana "besets", que a més s'ha popularitzat molt amb els missatges de mòbil, on se sol escriure "b7s" o "un b7".


----------



## Mei

Hola

Je je jo dic "Pts" o "x" per dir "petons"  

Mei


----------



## puzzle

ildure said:


> 'Voy a estudiar' = Vaig a estudiar.
> 
> 
> 
> Antes hablaba mucho con un portugués y me quedé con la sensación que el portugués era como una evolución intermedia entre el catalán y castellano, como curiosidad, tu que estás empezando, qué crees :?
> 
> De res


 
Yo he estado en contacto con portugueses por trabajo, y cuando hablan despacio, y al escribir, yo creo que se parece mucho al gallego. De hecho, hay muchas palabras que son más parecidas al gallego que al castellano, y también he notado que hay algunas palabras de raíz semejante a la palabra en catalán equivalente y que en cambio no se parecen al castellano. (Creo que son sobre todo palabras relacionadas con las costumbres antiguas, o con el campo). 

Pero definitvamente, a lo que más se parece es al gallego.


----------



## Lusitania

puzzle said:


> Pero definitvamente, a lo que más se parece es al gallego.


 
Sí, verdad, es casi igual. Pero foneticamente él portugués de Lisboa es diferente del portugués del norte que es com él castellano. 

gràcies y unha aperta para a Galiza


----------



## Isabel-fr

Cecilio said:


> Hola. Per a la traducció de "besitos" jo proposaria la versió valenciana "besets", que a més s'ha popularitzat molt amb els missatges de mòbil, on se sol escriure "b7s" o "un b7".


 

Hola,

Pel sud de Catalunya també s'utilitza besets. No coneixia la forma per sms "b7s", ves per on ara podré utlitzar-la

b7s


----------

